
You can’t pay your rent with “the unique platform and reach our site provides” - frostmatthew
http://wilwheaton.net/2015/10/you-cant-pay-your-rent-with-the-unique-platform-and-reach-our-site-provides/
======
valkyriecheung
You may prefer compensation over exposure. Others may prefer exposure over
compensation. Someone rich probably doesn't care about the $500 dollars HP
will pay him; he does care about people reading his work.

Economics!

